# litter of puppies and others euth late this afternoon. Please see if you can help one



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

This is sad and upsetting but please look. Maybe you can help save a life or know someone who can.


http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2010/05/5410-these-dogs-die-this-afternoon-come.html


----------



## Pompey (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't help because I'm so far away but that just breaks your heart


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't know. This is strictly a personal opinion but things like this irritate the heck out of me.

Saying "these dogs will die" then posting pictures begging for help. I don't get it. 

Yes, I know shelters are full. Yes, I know there is over population of pets. Yes, I understand countless animals are put to sleep every week. But, things like this can lead to irresponsible pet ownership and more abandonded dogs.

For instance, a well meaning person sees this posts. Decide "Hey, I'll help". Make s a snap judgement, and adopts a dog. Two weeks later they realize they have just committed to 10+ years with this dog. It doesn't listen, it's not house broken, it chews things etc.

Now, they decide the dog is too much work and look to rehome the dog. They can't find a home for it. No one will take it. Not even for free on Craig's List. So, what happens to the dog now?

I find it very very hard to believe that any shelter would flat out put down a littler of 10 week old pups. Dog owners are some of the most passionate people I have ever met. They are dedicated, and give up a lot of time and money to help (sometimes to a fault). So these things always pull at the heart strings. But, I still find them to be counter productive and mere band-aids to the problem out there. 

Making snap decisions for anything is never a good idea. And more so when it requires a 10 + year committment to a living animal.

Sorry for my snarkiness.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Does anyone know any breed rescues or other shelters that aren't full and is willing to take them?


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Cinch, What I do like many other people do is get the word out about dogs in shelters. It sounds like you are not aware of what goes on in kill shelters. I may be wrong about that. Puppies are killed. Purebreds are killed. And it is true people may get a dog out of emotion when they know the animal will be pts but for as many people as do that there are people who read posts like this and save a dog because they can responsibly take care of a dog for life. And it works out for them and the dog. Yes, others return the animals.
When I post this I assume a reader will know what they are capable of. Many people who can't adopt offer to foster or sponsor and the people who send the pleas are actively involved in finding the best placements for many the animals.
If anyone has anyone questions contact the people through their e-mails or phone numbers in the post.
So I believe its better to post these dogs and take a chance that whoever reads this and decides to help has the self awareness to know if they can take care of a pet. Many animals have been saved through " crossposting."
If you can't help and are a praying person, there is power, I believe in that. Anyone is free to crosspost this kind of plea on any forum. You never know when a person who reads this can truly help.

I think it is better to do something then nothing. I know I have heard from adopters who saw a dog or cat on a post and they were so happy they had the chance to see an animal in a shelter they would not have seen elsewise.

Crossposting is only one thing a person can do who is interested in helping homeless animals. There are other things that may help alter the homeless pet problem. There are groups that promote shelter reform, spay and neuter laws, animal rights laws, everything that creates a more responsible attitude ( in the general public) toward pets and responsible pet ownership. It is a hard battle but devoted people are waging it. 

Here is a list of animals euthed at one Georgia Shelter. I am not belaboring the point but this is the reality. Look at who was euthed. No one is spared if a rescue or home cannot be found.

http://www.shelterrescueinc.org/id6.html


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

And you are right this is not the answer to the pet over population problem. But it doesn't hurt to save a life.


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

Betttie, there is a Labrador Retriever forum. It appears these puppies have already been posted there.
http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/

It's on their 'Cross Posts, Urgents and Non Lab Rescues' board. Just scroll down on this thread - 'More Labs waiting @ Savannah GA'.
http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/more-labs-waiting-t7356242.html

Here's the petfinder link on that thread.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16317430

There is also a yahoo group called 'Big Black Beautiful Dogs'. I scanned the first three pages and didn't see them listed there.
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/BBBlackDogs/

Newt


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Newt,With all this Puppy PR there is a good chance they get rescued or adopted. I'll read the post. Thanks for linking.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Cinch, I don't think you were snarky.

.


----------

